

Nokia Autopsy on MeeGo - nochiel
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2011/02/nokia-autopsy-on-meego-one-last-look-back-before-we-look-forward-on-the-new-nokia.html

======
tarvaina
Nokia was close to launching N9? Where does that information come from? From
what we have seen of MeeGo so far is that it is still very far from ready.

In addition, one of Nokia's big problems is its inability to produce good
modern software. In order to make Symbian and MeeGo realistic contenders,
Nokia would have completely needed to change its software processes'
direction. It would not have been as risky as moving to WP7.

~~~
nochiel
> Nokia was close to launching N9? Where does that information come from?

The post is written by former Nokia exec, Tomi Ahonen. It might be reasonable
to assume he had/has insider information that the public is not privy to.

